

Drone Delivers Medicine to Rural Virginia Clinic - ourmandave
http://www.wsj.com/articles/drone-delivers-medicine-to-rural-virginia-clinic-1437155114

======
ryanstanton
Interesting. Medical needs for FAST delivery may be one of driving forces for
adopting drones quickly. I believe Matternet is also pioneering this in the
developing world for vaccine deliveries and medical tests in rural field
clinics.

My brain goes crazy thinking about all the ways drones could dramatically
improve (and reduce the cost of) logistics and delivery.

